

Report: police sharing intelligence on activists with gas industry - hackuser
http://stateimpact.npr.org/pennsylvania/2014/10/08/report-police-sharing-intelligence-on-activists-with-gas-industry/

======
ihsw
Eh, this isn't isolated to the gas industry. The whole premise of CISPA is the
sharing of intelligence in a _bidirectional_ manner. Hell, _Intelligence
Sharing_ is part of the name!

Cooperation between LEOs and the gas industry is neither new nor unique.

Now, that said, employing public resources (personnel and otherwise) for wild
goose chases is my main concern. I won't get into an argument about civil
liberties, but there is a very large amount of resources devoted to
investigations that lead no where and pointless harassment of peaceful
individuals.

Police sharing intelligence implies that police were wasting time
investigating peaceful individuals, and as such this enables private industry
to otherwise penalize such individuals.

Furthermore, imagine, for a moment, an environment where protesting increased
your car insurance. This happened transparently and automatically, and you
have no recourse. Your rates just suddenly went up for an unexplained reason.
And you didn't even use your car before, during, or after protesting.

This is what frightens me, because it's plausible. The public sector now acts
as an information broker -- a steady stream of data about you is flowing
towards private networks, and you have no recourse to defend yourself.

~~~
Natsu
They would appear to be investigating the source of some pipe bombs, although
it seems to be an open question where these come from:

> There have been instances of hazardous materials– including pipe bombs–
> being found near gas drilling sites, but the incidents have not been linked
> publicly to environmental activists.

~~~
hackuser
They have a history of harassing peaceful protestors. The link near the end of
the article is to an instance where they clearly harassed innocent
environmental activists, to the point where the Governor apologized and fired
the contractors involved.

Actually, that link seems broken; the story is here:
[http://stateimpact.npr.org/pennsylvania/2015/01/22/anti-
dril...](http://stateimpact.npr.org/pennsylvania/2015/01/22/anti-drilling-
group-settles-surveillance-litigation-with-state/)

------
canvia
One perspective on fracking:
[http://www.publicintegrity.org/2014/02/18/14235/drilling-
rav...](http://www.publicintegrity.org/2014/02/18/14235/drilling-ravages-
texas-eagle-ford-shale-residents-living-petri-dish)

------
transfire
Error 503 Service Unavailable

Service Unavailable

Guru Meditation:

XID: 1398260889

Varnish cache server

~~~
bronson
I get that too. Here's the cache:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:d8CrZiI...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:d8CrZiIs7LAJ:stateimpact.npr.org/pennsylvania/2014/10/08/report-
police-sharing-intelligence-on-activists-with-gas-
industry/+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)

